

Ask HN: should I trust my partners? - aroundthebay

I started a project with two others, one business dev and the other a designer.
Me being the sole dev have been working long hours to complete both backend and frontend for private testing.
Recently I discovered my partners have been working on another project with other devs, without any attempt to communicate this to me. They both say this other project is not going anywhere.
Should I be concerned about this partnership? This has left my with a bad taste since hearing it. Development have been the bottleneck that have required the most effort so far, betrayed is something I feel like describe my feelings right now.
What would you do in this situation?<p>Edit:
In thinking about it more, there was a disagreement on approach early on, I wanted to take it slow, and the buss dev wanted to go more VC growth route. Thinking back this probably was an indicator that it was in his best interest to be involved in as many projects as possible.
======
anigbrowl
Ensure you have clear contracts in place, or that the equity split is already
set in stone. I think it's OK for people to be interested in other projects
even when one person is intensely focused, but you need a clear agreement on
what it is that you're all working towards. With luck, at other times you'll
be able to sit back while they sweat their departments.

